# When the family act like...



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

HelloI've been going throught a very dificult time throught all high school and now some years after I'm still trying myself get working . If I'm hearing offending from my own mother about my Ibs issues I don't know does she want to make feel worst? what she wants from me? She want to hurt me even more? you know how persons that you dont know can be rude but this situation is the most dificult maybe she will be glad if I'll be death i don't know what to thinkI'm trying not to answer her when she offends me, then maybe she will stop with that I wish I could live very far from all my family.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

((((((Girl)))))) Hugs to you! I hope your Mom gets a better understanding of what it is like for us with IBS.Have you seen this brochure written by someone with IBS for friends & family of people with IBS?http://www.ibsgroup.org/brochures/Aboutibs.pdfWhy not print this off and have her read it?Remember you are not alone!


----------

